# Borked system...again...redux...again.

## Budoka

Yup I'm back again with another borked system that I strongly suspect was, once again, due to an update that came down. Getting a bit ridiculous at this point.

But, in the interest of full disclosure...this time I was working on some stuff in my make.conf file the same time the problems started so maybe, unlike in the previous cases, I did something to cause it?

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-1006072-highlight-.html

I reverted back to my original make.conf and rebuilt the system and the problems still exist so suspect it wasn't anything I was doing at the time but let me know if you see anything that indicates the opposite.

So, all of a sudden my wifi stopped working. Much the same way it did here...https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-p-7501770.html. Of course that thread doesn't help me because there was no "solution". Something came down again that "fixed" it.

I am running chrooted form the RescueDisk at the moment but...

# qlop -l |wgetpaste

Your paste can be seen here: https://bpaste.net/show/75503a47f2d9

# dmesg |wgetpaste

Your paste can be seen here: https://bpaste.net/show/cf966947bbf4

# lspci |wgetpaste

Your paste can be seen here: https://bpaste.net/show/50ad52e0defd

If I chroot, as I am now, into my box and copy over the /etc/resolv.conf I can connect to the wifi router no problem. If I boot into my box and connect to the same router, same ip assigned, and look at resolv.conf it is populated with exactly the same info but no connection can be made. To be more specific, I appear to connect but can't get any connection out ie Browser etc.

I pinged, my nameserver 192.168.1.1 and it will send packets but none are returned. Chrooted though there isn't any problem with this connection nor on any other myriad of devices I use with it. Any ideas???

Also, the exact same time this problem started I am having a problem with both my DE (KDE4 and XFCE). I can login to them but no applications will launch. This is very similiar to https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-1007716-start-0-postdays-0-postorder-asc-highlight-.html. But nothig that helped me in that thread is working this time so must be a different problem. I can't help but think that the fact that these both occurred exactly the same time indicates that they are somehow related but not sure how.

# cat /var/log/Xorg.0.log |wgetpaste

Your paste can be seen here: https://bpaste.net/show/bc7404cac03a

Yesterday webkit-gtk came down.Could that have affected it? I only noticed that because it took like a day to compile. 

# qlop -lv webkit-gtk |wgetpaste

Your paste can be seen here: https://bpaste.net/show/8b52e6a343da

Any ideas? Is it me??? All I ever do is a world update and now I cautiously read closely what is coming down.

Humor my rant for 1 second please. I can honestly say as much as I have really been enjoying Gentoo...if it hadn't been for the suppport and people on this forum...I would have tossed it a while ago. The only way I can see to avoid the continuing trouble I have been having is to not update which seems absurd. I don't mind hacking through this stuff to learn and get it done. But th eproblem is that the downtime to do so is enough of a downside to outweigh all the stuff I love about Gentoo. OK. Rant off. 

What shall I try to solve this problem?Last edited by Budoka on Thu Jan 29, 2015 3:04 am; edited 3 times in total

----------

## Ant P.

Okay, your wifi driver looks fine. Firmware's getting loaded ok. What program are you using to connect? What encryption type? DHCP or static?

----------

## khayyam

Budoka ... hypnos sums it up well in his closing remark on that previous thread:

 *hypnos wrote:*   

> One of the pleasures of deploying a software stack too complex to understand -- apparently unpredictable behavior.

 

So, my advice ... if you want to debug this then try and reproduce using netifrc & wpa_supplicant. If you can't then this suggests that NetworkManager is the culprit. I don't see anything particularly suspicious in the above 'qlop -l' and besides the update to openrc (which came eight days prior to this issue) nothing stands out as a probable cause.

Due to the bug in glibc effecting dns resolution on (statically linked) busybox[static] I should ask if you don't have busybox in use (ie, as /bin/sh) ... it's unlikely, but worth asking none the less. Also, anything else on your system has the static useflag enabled?

best ... khay

----------

## Budoka

 *Ant P. wrote:*   

> Okay, your wifi driver looks fine. Firmware's getting loaded ok. What program are you using to connect? What encryption type? DHCP or static?

 

In KDE I am using networkmanager. In XFCE...hmm...whatever came with. I want to say wifi_supplicant? But need to check. Regardless both programs are exhibiting the same behavior.

----------

## Budoka

 *khayyam wrote:*   

> Budoka ... hypnos sums it up well in his closing remark on that previous thread:
> 
>  *hypnos wrote:*   One of the pleasures of deploying a software stack too complex to understand -- apparently unpredictable behavior. 
> 
> So, my advice ... if you want to debug this then try and reproduce using netifrc & wpa_supplicant. If you can't then this suggests that NetworkManager is the culprit. I don't see anything particularly suspicious in the above 'qlop -l' and besides the update to openrc (which came eight days prior to this issue) nothing stands out as a probable cause.
> ...

 

Hi khay,

I'm trying to follow and understand as best I can thus the occasional delay in reply.

I do have busuybox on my laptop.

 *Quote:*   

> # eix busybox
> 
> [I] sys-apps/busybox
> 
>      Available versions:  1.20.2^t 1.21.0^t ~1.21.1^t ~1.22.0^t ~1.22.1^t ~1.22.1-r1^t 1.23.0-r1^t **9999^t {debug ipv6 livecd make-symlinks math mdev -pam savedconfig selinux sep-usr +static syslog systemd}
> ...

 

As far as static If I am reading this correctly busybox isn't using it? There is a "-" next to it.

# euse -I static |wgetpaste

Your paste can be seen here: https://bpaste.net/show/1bf7ab605571

equery seems to be returning that nothing on my system is calling on static?

 *Quote:*   

> # equery d static
> 
>  * These packages depend on static:
> 
> 

 

----------

## khayyam

 *Budoka wrote:*   

> I'm trying to follow and understand as best I can thus the occasional delay in reply.

 

Budoka ... I shouldn't have mentioned glibc and USE="static" as you're focusing on this rather than the first, and more important, part of my post.

 *Budoka wrote:*   

> I do have busuybox on my laptop. As far as static If I am reading this correctly busybox isn't using it? There is a "-" next to it.

 

No, its '+static', busybox is the only package in @system that is +static by default, becuase its used as a rescue shell.

 *Budoka wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> # euse -I static |wgetpaste
> ```
> ...

 

That really tells us nothing ...

```
# eix '-I*' --installed-with-use static --installed --only-names
```

 *Budoka wrote:*   

> equery seems to be returning that nothing on my system is calling on static?
> 
> ```
> # equery d static
> 
> ...

 

Yes, obviously because 'depends' is for package dependencies, not useflags:

 *man equery wrote:*   

> depends (d) [OPTIONS] PKG
> 
>   List all packages that depend on PKG.

 

Anyhow, focus on the first part of the post, getting network to work/fail without NetworkManager.

best ... khay

----------

## Budoka

 *khayyam wrote:*   

>  *Budoka wrote:*   
> 
> ```
> # equery d static
> 
> ...

 

Ara! Whoops. My bad. Sorry.

----------

## Budoka

Hi everyone. I haven't replied recently to this thread not because I have forgotten it but because I have been struggling to solve it.

In brief, I first tried to solve the wireless problem as suggested by khay but was hampered by the parallel problem of my DE being borked as well.

Anyway after banging my head against a wall and spinning my wheels for sometime I noticed that something came down to fix the wifi problem. The fact that my dropbox was updating clued me in which made me check at the command line again and indeed it seemed to be working. But I still wasn't able to confirm 100 percent because I couldn't use DE to check networkmanager.

Anyway decided to tackle it again today...did a world update first and...bam! Now my DE is fine. Haven't a clue what fixed it but it wasn't me.

I see dhcpd and kdelibs were both updated recently could they have been the culprits? This kind of thing drives me INSANE because although I learned a lot in this thread (Great!) it basically means I spun my wheels for a week on something that may have not been my own doing and what's worse...I still don't know what caused the problem and what "fixed" it.

Anyway, thank you everyone.  The forum and its members are awesome.

Once again I won't mark this as "solved" unless otherwise instructed because...well..it wasn't solved.

----------

